

Ask HN: Where should I look for business insurance? - michaelrkn

There are some good sites for comparing health insurance and auto insurance plans for consumers. Are there any good comparison sites (or just good providers) for small business insurance? (Not health insurance, just general insurance for equipment and lawsuits and whatnot.) Thanks!
======
johnmurch
Hey - Take a look at <http://www.techinsurance.com/> for small biz insurance
as well as <http://www.ehealthinsurance.com/> for health.

